# Vampire Payara



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I was in my local fish store today and they had one of these things about 6inch for $100 in a 30g, never seen one before and man they look bad ass. Googled them up as soon as I got home and man they can get HUGE _"Can get up to 47 inch and a weight of 18 kg (40 pounds)"[/i. They shouldn't even be selling a fish like this in a pet store!_


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> I was in my local fish store today and they had one of these things about 6inch for $100 in a 30g, never seen one before and man they look bad ass. Googled them up as soon as I got home and man they can get HUGE _"Can get up to 47 inch and a weight of 18 kg (40 pounds)"[/i. They shouldn't even be selling a fish like this in a pet store!
> _


_
Most dont reach past 2ft in an aquarium, most die before 1ft

Moved to FW discussion as these are not p's_


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wrong forum first of all...

Yeah, payara are available from several places for aquariums.
Some of our sponsors offer them.

Other than the fact that they almost always die pretty young in a home aquarium... why do you suggest that they should not be sold to aquarists?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

THEY DONT LIVE LONG ENOUGH IN THE HOME AQUARIUM TO REACH THE SIZES YOU TALKED ABOUT

sorry caps lock was on


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

YEAH, THEY USUALLY DIE WHILE ONLY A FEW INCHES FROM WHAT I'VE HEARD...

Sorry, same problem...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had one for a couple months here recently, I regret selln him. Pretty peaceful fish until feeding time came around.very fast almost backflip strike. A lot like datnioides strike.mine was 5-6"


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I was thinking of getting one my suppliers has them but now that you guys say that forget that

sh*t anyone here actually ever own one besides bruner247


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Payaras are badass. Sucks they usually die in aquariums though. They're pretty mean lookin fish.


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

sorry i dont visit this site very often but payara are my favorite fish. there are about 5 different types of them so u need to know which one u are looking at.

heres my big guy at 22"

he passed away from a stingray stinger to the eye

type armatus in you tube for some sweet vids


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that guy looks badass. Sorry to hear it was killed. Out of curiosity when stingrasy sting, do they stab their barb then just drop it and regrow another one?


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

I have two and they are fine in the aquarium!! Hopefully I don't have the same outcome with the stingrays.



CLUSTER ONE said:


> Damn that guy looks badass. Sorry to hear it was killed. Out of curiosity when stingrasy sting, do they stab their barb then just drop it and regrow another one?


They stab with the stinger but it doesn't come out. About every 6 months they shed their old stinger as they grow new ones.


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

very nice

love the rays too!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

love the pics guys... these fish look sick


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

vamptrev, thats a hell of a sweet vampire payara. shame he passed on.

nice rays too


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow what a killer mug!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

To put these bad boys into perspective here are two video clips of payara (vampire fish)from the River Monster series on Animal Planet with none other than Englishman Jeremy Wade!..







...sorry embedding disabled for these clips!...


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

heres a sick arse vid


----------

